
Over 1000 private jets bound for small Davos airports for World Economic Forum - DrScump
http://www.cityam.com/279041/number-private-jets-descending-these-four-swiss-airports
======
DrScump
Published title is "The number of private jets descending on these four Swiss
airports is about to spike by 335 per cent"; I edited for brevity and better
context (it's because of the WEF).

One irony of this is that one of the major topics of the conference is the
"major threat of climate change".

